# The most f*cked up videogame cutscenes



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2010)

lots of games have weird or simply scary cutscenes. but which are those that you remember the most for their weirdness or all out fucked up-ness?

the ending of final fantasy 8 is pretty high on my list.
after the final boss the space time continuum is collapsing and the hero squall is starting to have very distorted and weird flashbacks of earlier events. like this one:





after a few minutes it goes back to the overall happy theme of the game but before that... man, thats probably also my weirdest final fantasy moment^^

so, what about you? what fucked up cutscenes do you remember?


----------



## slorrel (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, thats a bit f**ked up!

Anyway, the videogame cutscene that stands in my mind most is the scene in Resident Evil 2 were we're given our first glimce of the "lickers"; seriously, playing that as a child, that was some scarey s**t!


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 18, 2010)

...

I really haven't seen anything that disturbing in cutscenes. 

That one with the shotgun from Gears of War 2 probably would have been shocking, had my douchebag of a "friend" not gone and spoiled it. -.-


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 18, 2010)

In b4 "AERITH'S DEATH WAS LIKE, SOOO SAD OGOD"


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> In b4 "AERITH'S DEATH WAS LIKE, SOOO SAD OGOD"



i think the scene itself isnt that fucked up, he just stabs her and she... dies :V 
in my opinion this scene is FF7s greatest weak spot.  everyone goes apeshit about how awesome, dramatic and sad this scene is, yet it totally isnt.
sure, she dies and its sad but not THAT sad... 7 sucked anyways, only the gameplay was good X3


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't really know. I guess Drakengard 2. The ending. Never really expected that on my first playthrough. Other than that Xenosaga is my top, but that's cause it's my favorite game. I never relly found most of the games to be messed up. I kinda expected it usually. Then again I don't play many games genres.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i think the scene itself isnt that fucked up, he just stabs her and she... dies :V
> in my opinion this scene is FF7s greatest weak spot.  everyone goes apeshit about how awesome, dramatic and sad this scene is, yet it totally isnt.
> sure, she dies and its sad but not THAT sad... 7 sucked anyways, only the gameplay was good X3


 OH GOD THIS.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> OH GOD THIS.



im happy to see that we agree here :B
8 was worse in my opinion though, at least if you look at the plot.
"yay! lets save the world by destroying the space time continuum and just hope that everything will be good afterwards! =D"*


*the result is the picture above :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> im happy to see that we agree here :B


 Fun game Completely over hyped in almost every way.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 18, 2010)

In MGS2 where Snake and Ninja-not-Grey-Fox screw over Raiden is pretty sad.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9fk6gaXK18 <â€“â€“Most EPIC cutscene of all time. 

OF ALL TIME!!

...

Well, at least that I can remember off the top of my head. -.-


----------



## Ratte (Feb 18, 2010)

move4u


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

Best cutscene Ever:
MGS 4


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Best cutscene Ever:
> MGS 4



I lol'd hard.


----------



## Faux23 (Feb 18, 2010)

drakengard had the best and most f'd up cutscenes ever "giant babys eating people"
oh and final fantasy X2 the opening scene made me want to kill myself. how did such a great series end up in pretty dress me up pop Brittney wanabes


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Best cutscene Ever:
> MGS 4



You have won the thread :V.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 18, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> You have won the thread :V.


  Awesome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


>


 Uhhh what?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 18, 2010)

Dante's Inferno.  Floppy penis.  XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2010)

Xenosaga 1, Xenosaga 2 and Xenosaga 3 are good movies.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 18, 2010)

Andrew Ryan's death in Bioshock was pretty f'ed up in my opinion. 

"Would you kindly...?"


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 18, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Andrew Ryan's death in Bioshock was pretty f'ed up in my opinion.
> 
> "Would you kindly...?"



Oh god that was fucked...


ALSO: The scene from Mass Effect where you 



Spoiler



can torture and eventually kill that terrorist guy... 



Not really a cutscene though, as it was... interactive.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 18, 2010)

MGS2's "I need scissors! 61!" moment was fucked up / hilarious.
Especially when the Colonel's face turned into a skull.
Can't speak on the other MGS games because I haven't beaten them.

Also, this remains as my favorite fucked up cutscene (end scene) in a game:
*0:47 - 1:09 only*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNrEJYnx5VI


----------



## Kakik (Feb 18, 2010)

There was a scene in the game "Dungeons and dragons: heroes" for the original Xbox where this cave dwelling shopkeeper is handing a key to the player, then suddenly out of nowhere two arrows shoot through his chest and he falls off a bridge.

Similar scene in Brutal legend where La


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 18, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Wow, thats a bit f**ked up!
> 
> Anyway, the videogame cutscene that stands in my mind most is the scene in Resident Evil 2 were we're given our first glimce of the "lickers"; seriously, playing that as a child, that was some scarey s**t!



The first time I saw that I just thought "They look kinda hot" >_>



Unsilenced said:


> ALSO: The scene from Mass Effect where you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember that. Where did that take place?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

You want fucked up? Giygas from Earthbound.
Holy... Fucking... Shit.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGQas1eAXII


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGQas1eAXII


 
Okay, THAT was f'ed up XD


----------



## Zydala (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm sure Silent Hill is sort of an obvious one, esp. with Pyramid Head :V

It's not a cutscene but the ending to Braid just blows my mind every time I see it

Opening to the first Katamari



(*~*~*~royaaall raaaaiinnbooowww~*~*~*)


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I don't remember that. Where did that take place?



same here... i dont recall dealing with a terrorist

oh and yes, those cutscenes from majoras mask were pretty disturbing XD


----------



## Zydala (Feb 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGQas1eAXII



DUDE why didn't I think of that?? My little sister's playing my copy right now and we've been talking about how crazy it is.

There were a lot of creepy things in Twilight Princess if I remember right, too....


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Zydala said:


> DUDE why didn't I think of that?? My little sister's playing my copy right now and we've been talking about how crazy it is.
> 
> There were a lot of creepy things in Twilight Princess if I remember right, too....


Yeah, Zelda has taken some... Dark turns every once in a while.
And Twilight Princess was furry-candy X3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmm...there were a fair few that were pretty fucked up in Parasite Eve I and II. I'd be all day naming them, from one the lady is singing and the audience all catches fire.

Then there is the next time she sings, where the audience all melts.

Then there is the preggers Eve doing the "shhh" thing with her finger.

Then in Xenosaga there is that uncensored version where Albedo literally sticks his hand into Momo's crotch to access the Y Data. Before that there is the part where he rips of his own head (uncensored version he cuts it off with a knife), and does the same to his arm, and his head talks and eventually he steps on it to make it explode like a melon.

In....was it II? Xenosaga II I think, or perhaps III you have child Shion holding her mother's heart and screaming "Put it back! Put it back!"

Those are a few fucked up scenes that come to mind.

Also the part in RE5 where that bitch Excella turns into that giant tentacle thing...that was pretty fucked up too. Look what supporting Wesker got her.

EDIT:Censored version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95mwIi8lVHQ
Uncensored Japanese version...found it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMRZOSalyQE
Here you see the actual knife that he uses to cut his own head off. Only after he cuts his arm off though. NSFW

And this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY5cufp4e6o
The Censored version.
Looking for uncensored..can't find it.

Uncensored Japanese Scene, Shion holding mother's heart: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5lSlE3TegI
I was so pissed at this. This scene made no sense with that part cut out. Although you have to watch further into the clip to see the part I am talking about.

Lady sings and audiences bursts into flames: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca-yadzVZwY
Preggers Eve: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C-WtgToJq4

Audience melts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gQRn1sytMU Possible NSFW


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hmmm...there were a fair few that were pretty fucked up in Parasite Eve I and II. I'd be all day naming them, from one the lady is singing and the audience all catches fire.
> 
> Then there is the next time she sings, where the audience all melts.
> 
> ...


EEeeeehhh,,, that's fucked up >_<


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

any "bad" silent hill ending is F***ed up.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hmmm...there were a fair few that were pretty fucked up in Parasite Eve I and II. I'd be all day naming them, from one the lady is singing and the audience all catches fire.
> 
> Then there is the next time she sings, where the audience all melts.
> 
> ...



DUDE!!
I LOVE PARASITE EVE!!!
OMG!!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 18, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> EEeeeehhh,,, that's fucked up >_<



The actual videos are even more so.



Krasl said:


> DUDE!!
> I LOVE PARASITE EVE!!!
> OMG!!



Me too. I still want to get a hard copy of I and II.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Me too. *I still want to get a hard copy of I and II*.



I do too, i've only played the first when over at my friends a few years ago.
Oh, did you hear about the third one coming out of the psp?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> I do too, i've only played the first when over at my friends a few years ago.
> Oh, did you hear about the third one coming out of the psp?



Boo hiss scratch. Let it die. I'd rather it end at II then get raped by current game companies. EDIT: Most of them seem to think Pretty Graphics equal a good game. Which is why peeps are drooling over the new FF game yet to come out.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 18, 2010)

Harvesting a little sister in Bioshock 2... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHi5clsRbHo, she trusted you!


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 18, 2010)

The title screen movie for Dead Rising was pretty messed up. All that effort for two people who are ultimately irrelevant to the games plot.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Boo hiss scratch. Let it die. I'd rather it end at II then get raped by current game companies. EDIT: Most of them seem to think Pretty Graphics equal a good game. Which is why peeps are drooling over the new FF game yet to come out.



lol, true, but you never know, it might actually turn out to be fairly decent.
which one?
XIII or XIV?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, true, but you never know, it might actually turn out to be fairly decent.
> which one?
> XIII or XIV?



It's not the multiplayer online one. That said I've made up my mind that I will no longer buy and or support new FF games. They are no longer Final FANTASY...but that's a rant for another time.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's not the multiplayer online one. That said I've made up my mind that I will no longer buy and or support new FF games. They are no longer Final FANTASY...but that's a rant for another time.



lol.
oh, you must be talking about XIII then.
well, i will agree with that rant to a slight extent, but they are still somewhat final fantasy games (not the online ones of course, they are just subscribe bullsh*t)...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3NhdsxOGHU&feature=PlayList&p=0F52C5C19FEE1A7B&index=0&playnext=1
ahh good ole  dead space


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 18, 2010)

I love the Parasite Eve games.  They had some good, disturbing cut scenes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JULIcIJiEq8&feature=related - A Captive Audience

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmD3Ee3nLEA&feature=related - Sheeva's Mutation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPTzYiQmDiU&feature=related - Parasite Eve 2.  Woman turns into monster.  Nice transformation, but ruined a little when it opens its mouth to roar at the end lol


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 18, 2010)

I think any Halo cutscene with the flood in it is sorta fucked up...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> The first time I saw that I just thought "They look kinda hot" >_>
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember that. Where did that take place?





CaptainCool said:


> same here... i dont recall dealing with a terrorist
> 
> oh and yes, those cutscenes from majoras mask were pretty disturbing XD



It's from the DLC: Bring Down the Sky. And you torture him depending on the choice you make.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 19, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> It's from the DLC: Bring Down the Sky. And you torture him depending on the choice you make.



Oh right, I never played the DLC.

Sounds fun though xD


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm going with Silent Hill 3, late in the game where you meet up with Leonard(?) in the hospital. "You thought those were monsters?" I nearly freaked out.

More recent mention is the opening intro/briefing to Modern Warfare 2. The Emergency Broadcast intro. Creeeeepy.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Oh right, I never played the DLC.
> 
> Sounds fun though xD



Indeed. I played a paragon character, but went renegade on that mission. 

Much more fun that way.


----------



## Seas (Feb 19, 2010)

Homeworld: Return to Kharak


----------



## Kajet (Feb 19, 2010)

I notice a total lack of love for D, D2, and several other survival horror-ish games...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> You want fucked up? Giygas from Earthbound.
> Holy... Fucking... Shit.



I feel kinda silly just learning about Giygas' origin just yesterday. 
Explains a lot why Nintendo refuses to release the Mother series to the US on VC.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 19, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> Leonard(?)



Vincent, haha. I loved that scene actually. And then he laughs in your face because he's a dick.




lupinealchemist said:


> I feel kinda silly just learning about Giygas' origin just yesterday.
> Explains a lot why Nintendo refuses to release the Mother series to the US on VC.



Actually did you know it's most likely due to copyrighting/trademark issues? there's a whole article about in on Earthbound Central; it's really interesting.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 19, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Actually did you know it's most likely due to copyrighting/trademark issues? there's a whole article about in on Earthbound Central; it's really interesting.



I recall hearing about that as well.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

That's sad DX I really want to get the yiff scared out of me by Giygas.
IT SEEMS SO FUN!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 19, 2010)

How about when whazzhername is stabbed right through by Pyramid Head in Silent Hill 2?
They're running into the elevator and you think they might make it and then _SHIIIICK_

D:


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> That's sad DX I really want to get the yiff scared out of me by Giygas.
> IT SEEMS SO FUN!



In combination with the subliminal messages during the fight, I imagine it would send people into a spiral of shock and disbelief.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> In combination with the subliminal messages during the fight, I imagine it would send people into a spiral of shock disbelief.


Yeah...
Man, the fetus thing at the end is so damn creepy 
Gave me nightmares just WATCHING it >_< wonder what its like playing it


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 19, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Yeah...
> Man, the fetus thing at the end is so damn creepy
> Gave me nightmares just WATCHING it >_< wonder what its like playing it



Why don't you try emulation? Low in morality, but saves you two grand looking for a damn copy. Up to you.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 19, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Why don't you try emulation? Low in morality, but saves you two grand looking for a damn copy. Up to you.


True :3
Never thought of that before


----------



## DaxCyro (Feb 19, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Andrew Ryan's death in Bioshock was pretty f'ed up in my opinion.
> "Would you kindly...?"



Perhaps not fucked up in my opinion, but still a mind bender.
I had thought about it throughout the game, but only brushed it aside as a quirky habit.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 19, 2010)

clangï»¿ clang thud scrape, Pyramidï»¿ Head has come to rape


----------



## Attaman (Feb 19, 2010)

Madness of Roland.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9fgDLrcHV8

Jeeze it's so weird.


----------



## Delta (Feb 19, 2010)

Gaurdian Death scene from dead space: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yug-mNYCVLE&feature=related

Its not a "Wtf" death in that its mind twisting its more of a ".....What. Thee fuck." kind of death.

Oh, if you have kids and own the game, I urge you to scar them for life as seen here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrDvf4z8JHg&feature=related


Oldy but a goodie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFARMkSPAok


----------



## Moses Supposes (Feb 21, 2010)

Most fucked up? Any Cutscene from No More Heroes 1 or 2. This is a game where you shit to save.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 21, 2010)

All of the cutscenes in Sloprano of Conker's Bad Fur Day. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtDQ9K-dKXs. Just ew...o and warning massive use of the word sh*t.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 26, 2010)

In Bioshock where you kill Andrew Ryan with a golf club.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Homeworld: Return to Kharak


That was less fucked up and more a heavy blow to the gut.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 26, 2010)

When I think of disturbing times from games one of which is very high to me is Xenogears.  That game has a disturbed story enough as it is, cutscenes may be a tad bit dramatic.  I love that game


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 26, 2010)

Beyond Good and Evil. 
When Jade (<3) finds out _what's in the crates_. That's pretty horrible...and in my memories the graphics were great.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 26, 2010)

In silent hill 3, a teenage girl regurgitates up a bloody fetus of a god, which another woman picks up and swallows.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw1e8E7uCkU


----------



## Rytes (Feb 26, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> In silent hill 3, a teenage girl vomits up a bloody fetus of a god, which another woman picks up and swallows.



Let's be fair, if you saw that,  wouldn't you get a little hungry?


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

The cutscenes in Manhunt.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 27, 2010)

Heavy Rain: All of it.

The "cutting off your finger" and "would you kill to save your son's life" challenge scenes in particular. That's the first game where I've hesitated to make a choice based on consequences, and what I'd do in real life.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 27, 2010)

Transformers 1. 

The cut scene is ridiculous. It load slow, cannot be skipped, the video quality sucks, and they don't make sence. Especially when your in a fight shitting your controller and suddenly it kicks in and pause the m****rf**kn of you.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2010)

This isn't scary or fucked up but more like "you bitch, what the fuck?" at the end of Fable 2 after you kill Lucien, saving the world from the Tattered Spire (something that can fuck shit up) Theresa's basically fuckin' tells you "Yah, the world is yours to explore, but the weapon of mass (world) destruction is mine. Now fuck off".

Now that I think of it though before that, when you're escaping the "perfect world" the screen goes red, people are on fire and you get to hear your sister's dying screems. I don't know, that part just weirded me out.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 27, 2010)

Winds said:


> Gaurdian Death scene from dead space: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yug-mNYCVLE&feature=related
> 
> Its not a "Wtf" death in that its mind twisting its more of a ".....What. Thee fuck." kind of death.



Thats, not as messed up as when you go to the med labs and the girl in the operation room turns around and then slits her throat with a bone saw. Or the first appearance of the baby monsters.


----------



## Mealing (Mar 1, 2010)

Digital Sevil Saga 1 and 2. . . the whole thing. So messed up. The cutscene where you find out one of your charecters is the product of an Hermaphrodite erm breeding itself somehow. 

Drakengard 1 - Giant Babies Rain from the sky to destroy the world while I giant pregnant women spews em out and you have to fly through on your dragon and throw a child at it who has to much time which someone causes time to stop and Ohh no I have gone cross eyed Doc.

Metal Gear Solid 4 - The whole damn thing was one long silly cutscene. Ohh and Vamp and Raiden have a break dancing vs. Ballet fight.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

In Doom 3, there's this brief cutscene where you find some lady cowering in an office or something, and then all of a sudden as she's staring at you and crying her head just comes off with a little bit of spine and erupts into flames and turns into a Lost Soul.  Made me cringe a little.


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Andrew Ryan's death in Bioshock was pretty f'ed up in my opinion.
> 
> "Would you kindly...?"


Better than Fontaine/Atlas...he got stabbed to death by genetically altered little girls...


----------



## Delta (Mar 1, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Thats, not as messed up as when you go to the med labs and the girl in the operation room turns around and then slits her throat with a bone saw. Or the first appearance of the baby monsters.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86R92qZjNaE&feature=related
happy birthday!


----------



## Attaman (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Better than Fontaine/Atlas...he got stabbed to death by genetically altered little girls...


You forgot the "With NEEDLES!" bit.

And I think I partially agree with Tycho on that.  Cutscenes in videogames where you _know_ what's going to happen, can _see_ the innocent it's going to happen to, but can't do _anything_ about it are pretty powerful in games.  Mainly because they tend to focus entirely on you being capable of doing something.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't like when, in Resistance: Fall of Man, the crawlers crawl into Nathan Hale's mouth. That freaks me out everytime.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You forgot the "With NEEDLES!" bit.
> 
> And I think I partially agree with Tycho on that.  Cutscenes in videogames where you _know_ what's going to happen, can _see_ the innocent it's going to happen to, but can't do _anything_ about it are pretty powerful in games.  Mainly because they tend to focus entirely on you being capable of doing something.



"Fucking A, I'm the DOOMGUY dammit, I should be able to save the chick and kick the zombie goasts' asses at the same time!"


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 1, 2010)

Quake 4's Stroggification scene was pretty fucked up.


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jrsKB4g8s0

Eww.


----------



## Onewing (Mar 2, 2010)

The bad ending in Munch's Oddysee for me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJqYcQS6Dtk&feature=related


----------



## AlexX (Mar 2, 2010)

Fire Emblem: Genealogy of the Holy War

Halfway through the main game your army is captured and your leader and allies are all murdered right in front of you and go down in history as traitors to the entire continent. Basically the ending of FFT really (heck, politics was even a huge theme in it), except here the game continues to 20 years later where you play as the murdered cast's children.

EDIT: This is about the most bare-bones way of explaining it, though. If I go into details it gets much worse. For example the main character's lover is captured and mind controlled into being the main villain's wife. You never save her. She is his half-brother and they have children. All your super special +10 weapons of awesomeness are taken (and half are used against you in the second gen), and basically everything you did from the game's start was all part of the main villain's plan to take over the world and you made it all happen without a hitch. And even 20 years later things still aren't any better... The children are all either kidnapped, exiled, or are working for the empire.


----------

